# Kaffeemaschine Konzept



## SuBz3r0 (14. September 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe! =)
Für einen Geburtstag suche ich ein(e) Grafik/Designkonzept einer Kaffeemaschine, da Sie gerne Kaffee trinkt, haben wir zusammengelegt für eine Kaffeemaschine, die sich selbst aussuchen darf. Das heißt, dass Sie eine A4 Karte bekommt, in der die Information niedergeschrieben ist. Jetzt suche ich ein Bild der Größe ca. A4 ( Karte ist aufgeklappt A3).

Am schönsten wäre ein Bild, der Art : http://kaffee-freun.de/wp-content/u...cribble_Kaffeevollautomat_Morning-Eleganz.jpg

Ich danke Euch jetzt schon =) Ich hoffe Ihr habt Ideen, oder Bilder =)

Schönen Abend 

Thomas


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2013)

Hi,
wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe suchst du so eine gezeichnete Kaffeemaschine als Bild.
Warum nimmst du nicht gleich das verlinkte Bild, oder zeichnest selbst eins?

Oder was war dein Anliegen falls ich es falsch verstanden habe?

Grüße


----------



## Cisyn23 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja also ich versteh auch nicht ganz was du suchst. Aber mal doch selbst wenn du dir das zu traust


----------

